
Will Mark Zuckerberg Be Our Next President? - rl12345
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2017/01/will-mark-zuckerberg-be-our-next-president
======
killbrad
There are a number of tech execs I would fully support if they ran for office.
Zuckerberg is not one of them.

------
kapauldo
The right falls for empty fantasies, the left falls for policy wonks. Unless
he starts reading a lot or becomes a loud a-hole, i dont see this happening.

